# download RedHat Linux 8.0



## g3n3rationX (Dec 21, 2002)

hey ppl i really need help on finding redhat linux 8.0, i want to download it but i cant find it on internet, i know there is but still i cant find it im trying to download from kazaa but it takes too long(820hrs) lol my internets speed is 10mbps(DSL) but that ****ty download wont go anyfaster only till 0.64k :angry2:


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Get it from redhat.com not Kazaa!

Goto http://www.redhat.com and download it direct or from one of the 100's of mirror sites. (which can be found off of redhats main site)


----------



## g3n3rationX (Dec 21, 2002)

*i tried already*

on redhat official site the ftp server doesnt work for me, i have no idea y:upset:


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

generation.. sorry too tired to spell your name right  ... I have redhat 8.0 mirrored on my ftp server.. I warn you it can be slow 25-30k but that sounds better then you're getting.. also during the day the irc on that machine is pretty busy so I sometimes "drop" users for a period of time then re-enable their access... if you want to give it a try go to www.techiekb.com/~drew/mirrors/

Drew


----------



## g3n3rationX (Dec 21, 2002)

*yay!!*

now i got redhat 8.0 (psyche-i386-disc1,2,3,4,5.iso) but i have a new problem now. I dont know how to install it cuz there isnt any setup file:upset: , so what should i do now?X(


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, for everyone still reading this, I recommend getting:

Gozilla first to manage the downloads
Then go to linuxiso.org and RedHat and start pulling them down and letting Gozilla pull a few at a time.

GenX, I believe the linuxiso.org has a howto on what to do with the .iso's. Dig for it.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

I agree with Pseudocyber on this the instructions for setting up the iso's on the disks can be found there, or if not .. Google is your friend. 

Also at this point you may want to take a moment before you load an entirely new OS into your system to learn a little about Linux.. If you read up on it a bit and have a basic understanding of its features, limitations and general setup you will be in a much better position to tackle the standard problems that come up during installation and configuration. 

Iv always used the Linux installation as a benchmark for user ready-ability(is that a word?) to use Linux, .. IMHO if you cannot install it and set up the basics by yourself, you have no business using it anyway. But thats just my opinion on the matter. :bandit:


----------



## g3n3rationX (Dec 21, 2002)

*succes!*

i got everything under control now! i used rawrite.exe to make a boot disc it put some files on my floppy disc, so now i just have to restart my pc and tackle other problems:angel: 

P.S.thanx to all the ppl who tried to help me:smooch:


----------

